# Ecrans Apple [1] !...



## JoKer (4 Avril 2004)

Voilà, c'est sûrement une question toute bête, mais je me demandais comment cela se passait pour éteindre un écran Apple Studio. Normalement je laisse allumé mon Mac toute la nuit et vu que je vais bientôt m'acheter un 20 pouces et me demandais comment ça se passait.

Es ce que je dois le dois mettre la veille de l'écran (par les préférences système) ? Il me semble que si on touche le bouton cela met en veille tous l'ordinateur, non ?

De toute façon je vais m'acheter un Apple Studio, mais je me renseigne à l'avance ! ;o)


----------



## golf (4 Avril 2004)

A priori non mais quelle est ta version d'os X ?
C'est ce que je fais avec 2 écrans : économiseur d'écran activé et réglage d'économie d'énergie :
- suspendre activité ordinateur : jamais
- suspendre activité écran selon ton désir 
- suspendre activité DD dès que possible
Ce qui permet à la bête de faire ses sauvegardes nocturnes, de relever les mails et de faire l'entretien du système unix avec Macaroni...


----------



## JoKer (4 Avril 2004)

Ok !
Alors j'ai Mac OS X.3.3.
Donc si on appuie sur le bouton d'allumage (avec l'écran allumé) cela met l'ordinateur en veille ? Es ce qu'on peut réglé pour qu'il mette que l'écran en veille ?


----------



## golf (4 Avril 2004)

JoKer a dit:
			
		

> ...Donc si on appuie sur le bouton d'allumage (avec l'écran allumé) cela met l'ordinateur en veille ? Es ce qu'on peut réglé pour qu'il mette que l'écran en veille ?


Pas besoin de solliciter le "bouton", paramettres tes réglages via les "préférences système" :
- Bureau et économiseur d'écran...
- Economiseur d'énergie...

Réglages :
- suspendre activité ordinateur : jamais
- suspendre activité écran selon ton désir 
- suspendre activité DD dès que possible
Ce qui permet à la bête de faire ses sauvegardes nocturnes, de relever les mails et de faire l'entretien du système unix avec Macaroni... 





[/QUOTE]


----------



## JoKer (6 Avril 2004)

Oui, oui... Je veux bien (j'ai pas mal de connaissance en Mac...). Mais SI je veux mettre l'écran en veille tous de suite, es ce que c'est possible en appuyant sur le bouton ?


----------



## JoKer (6 Avril 2004)

Au faite... Merci de prendre du temps pour me répondre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





J'ai commander mon écran ce matin !


----------



## golf (6 Avril 2004)

Est ce une mise en veille ou le déclenchement de l'économiseur d'écran que tu désires ?



			
				JoKer a dit:
			
		

> ...Mais SI je veux mettre l'écran en veille tous de suite, es ce que c'est possible en appuyant sur le bouton ?


Oui...

Si tu veux déclencher l'économiseur d'écran, tu peux le faire volontairement via les "Préférences système" / Bureau et économiseur d'écran / Economiseur d'écran puis en bas à gauche le paramétrage des "coins actifs"...


----------



## JoKer (7 Avril 2004)

Je viens de recevoir mon écran !

Mais j'ai un gros problème.
D'abords j'ai un Cube avec Mac OS X.3.3.

J'ai connecté mon écran Apple (sur l'ADC, bien entendu, il n'y a rien sur le VGA...) et le démarre mon Cube, la pomme sur fond gris avec un petit soleil s'affiche sans problème.
Mais au lieu de l'écran de chargement (barre bleu qui avance), l'écran deviens noir ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Si je connecte deux écrans (ADC + VGA), il y a la pomme sur fond gris sur l'ADC et le reste (chargement + Finder) sur le VGA.

J'ai déjà essayé de zapper la PRAM.

Es ce que quelqu'un a une idée ?

Merci !


----------



## macinside (7 Avril 2004)

tu a quoi comme carte video dans le cube ?


----------



## JoKer (7 Avril 2004)

J'ai une ATI 128 Pro avec 16 Mo de VRAM.
Ça pourra faire quelque chose ?


----------



## JoKer (7 Avril 2004)

Bon... je viens de faire de recherche et visiblement c'est bien la carte graphique. Il faut un Geforce 2 MX.
Es ce qu'il y a besoin d'un ventilateur pour cette carte ?
Es ce que je peux mettre un ATI (une Radeon 7500) ? Es ce qu'il faut un ventilateur dans ce cas aussi ?


----------



## JoKer (7 Avril 2004)

Et si possible sans bricolage (genre scier le boîtier...).


----------



## macinside (8 Avril 2004)

JoKer a dit:
			
		

> Bon... je viens de faire de recherche et visiblement c'est bien la carte graphique. Il faut un Geforce 2 MX.
> Es ce qu'il y a besoin d'un ventilateur pour cette carte ?
> Es ce que je peux mettre un ATI (une Radeon 7500) ? Es ce qu'il faut un ventilateur dans ce cas aussi ?



aucune 2 mx apple n'a de ventillateur, par contre elle ne fait pas bi-écran


----------



## JoKer (8 Avril 2004)

OK !

Alors si je démonte une GeForce d'un Power Mac G4 QuickSilver, je peux l'utiliser sur mon Cube ?

Cela pourrait m'arranger, j'ai pas envie de renvoyer mon écran...
Je vais voir si je peux racheter une carte pour le Power Mac.


----------



## macinside (8 Avril 2004)

si c'est une 2 mx tu peu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 n'oublie pas d'inverser les toles des connecteurs


----------



## JoKer (8 Avril 2004)

J'y penserais !

Merci bien ! ;o)


----------



## JoKer (10 Avril 2004)

Alors pour le moment, j'ai mon écran connecté a un autre ordinateur.

J'ai testé la mise en veille de l'écran. Ça marche pas !

Donc ce que j'aimerais avoir (si c'est possible...), c'est que l'écran se mettent en veille (mais pas l'ordinateur) quand on appuie sur son bouton d'alimentation.

Es ce qu'il est possible de paramètre ça quelque part ?


----------



## netgui (15 Juin 2004)

Un ami qui veut acheter un Apple Display 17" pour le relier à son pc me pose cette question:

 quel est le taux de rafraichissement de cet écran?

 Apple garde le secret là-dessus (pour changer) mais vous avez peut-être des chiffres?
 En fait, la vrai question c'est: y aura t'il un risque de rémanence lorsque je jouerais?


 Perso je lui ai dit  entre 25 et 40 ms et non pas de probléme de rémanence, c de l'Apple tout de même !
 Merci.


----------



## JPTK (15 Juin 2004)

netgui a dit:
			
		

> Un ami qui veut acheter un Apple Display 17" pour le relier à son pc me pose cette question:
> 
> quel est le taux de rafraichissement de cet écran?
> 
> ...



Je ne sais pas... mais pourquoi prendre un 17 apple ? C'est le plus cher et un des moins performant !  :rateau:


----------



## netgui (15 Juin 2004)

Tu conseilles plutôt quoi alors en gardant le buget qui va bien?
Et qqn alors pour avoir testé des jeux sous cet écran?


----------



## JPTK (15 Juin 2004)

netgui a dit:
			
		

> Tu conseilles plutôt quoi alors en gardant le buget qui va bien?
> Et qqn alors pour avoir testé des jeux sous cet écran?



Pour les jeux j'ai toujours lu des commentaires négatifs, rien de catastrophique mais de la rémanence quand même.

Je te conseil le mien, il est parfait et moins cher, design en plus.
Sinon il y a aussi les SONY, les ACER qui sont très biens apparemment, mais pas très beaux, enfin selon moi, et après tout perso je m'en fou un peu.

FORMAC gallery : 







Angle de vision : 170° vertical et horizontal
temps de réponse : 10-25 ms

Et le reste je sais plus... apparemment il est plus dispo sur le site de FORMAC, la gamme commence seulement au 19 pouces, peut-être ailleurs...

Vraiment un très bon écran, sauf quand il crame, bah ouai on vient de me changer le mien...  :rateau:

Ah oui je l'ai payé 650 ¤ en promo.


----------



## JPTK (15 Juin 2004)

Un lien pour le 19 pouces sur le site de FORMAC.


----------



## netgui (15 Juin 2004)

C'est quoi sa référence tu le précises pas...purée c vrai qu'il est superbe!
Perso j'ai un Acer 15" et c vrai aussi qu'il n'est pas superbe (esthétique stalinienne façon dell) mais il tourne bien mais par contre je n'ai jamais testé de jeu dessus.


----------



## netgui (15 Juin 2004)

oupsss ok tu étais en train de poster merci


----------



## Amophis (15 Juin 2004)

Pour le jeux, les meilleurs sont les Hyundai Q17 pour moins de 500¤, et tous sont unanimes, pas de rémanence dans les jeux (même Far Cry et autre UT2004). Par contre c'est pas les plus beau....


----------



## netgui (15 Juin 2004)

Horrifié...vous conseillez tous de ne pas acheter d'écran Apple alors?
Mon pote il veutvraiment un écran Apple je vais pas le détourner de cet achat qui nous servira tous (plus de tune pour Apple plus de R&D plus de nouveautés plus de baisses de prix sur les non-nouveautés plus de bonheur pour les chti particulier sans le sous)...bon je cause je cause mais mon hélico va partir ciao...


----------



## JPTK (15 Juin 2004)

Ca fait pas de pub à apple un écran de 17 pouces à 850 ¤ qui est obsolète.   

Si tu avais demandé pour un 20 ou un 23, là on j'aurais dit apple, ils sont excellents, c'est juste le 17 qui est un peu le vilain ptit canard de la gamme, même si ça reste un écran très correct.


----------



## Onra (15 Juin 2004)

Il vaut mieux attendre un mois. Les nouveaux écrans arrivent en juillet et les caractéristiques seront revues et corrigées.


----------



## netgui (15 Juin 2004)

Dans un mois... oui en effet .

Mais bon c plus une probléme de bidget pour mon pote sinon il aurait opté pour un 23"...mais j'ai trouvé ca curieux de vouloir un écran mac pour un PC en gal c plutôt l'inverse non?

Au fait une petite question j'achète bientôt un iBook G4 (dès que mon banquier me laisse sortir de prison suite à ma dernière folie: une sucette haribo payé avec un chéque en bois)...l'adaptateur pour y raccorder un écran Acer plat est-il livré dedans? si on combien ca coute ce truc parceque mon pote en question là il ca rajouter 120 ¤ pour acheter un adaptateur PC- écran Mac je trouve ca encore plus bizarre!


----------



## cygwin (15 Juin 2004)

netgui a dit:
			
		

> Un ami qui veut acheter un Apple Display 17" pour le relier à son pc me pose cette question:
> 
> quel est le taux de rafraichissement de cet écran?
> 
> ...


La règle depuis toujours veut que, si Apple ne dit rien, le chiffre n'est pas bon. Je mets au défi quiconque de trouver un contre exemple.


----------



## golf (15 Juin 2004)

Apparemment, les 10 meilleurs du marché sont là...


----------



## JPTK (15 Juin 2004)

netgui a dit:
			
		

> Dans un mois... oui en effet .
> 
> Mais bon c plus une probléme de bidget pour mon pote sinon il aurait opté pour un 23"...mais j'ai trouvé ca curieux de vouloir un écran mac pour un PC en gal c plutôt l'inverse non?
> 
> Au fait une petite question j'achète bientôt un iBook G4 (dès que mon banquier me laisse sortir de prison suite à ma dernière folie: une sucette haribo payé avec un chéque en bois)...l'adaptateur pour y raccorder un écran Acer plat est-il livré dedans? si on combien ca coute ce truc parceque mon pote en question là il ca rajouter 120 ¤ pour acheter un adaptateur PC- écran Mac je trouve ca encore plus bizarre!



Tiens regarde commentaires du 23 pouces   sur le site de la fnac, 90 % de pc user 

Les écrans apple sont en ADC, ça permet d'avoir le signal vidéo + l'alimentation dans un seul câble.


Sinon l'adptateur adc/dvi coûte plutôt dans les 50 ¤.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2004)

ben euh je sais pas si c encore d'actualitée, mais g un iiyama 19" et euh comment dire ... pour 900 ¤ a l'époque ( 7 mois) il es vraiement Génial... les meilleurs noirs que l'on puisse trouver (selon les test de diverses sites) et une remanance acceptable ... en fait j'avais quelque peut de prob's sous quake 3 en mode defra a shooter des pinguin en 2 miliardèmes de secondes avec... mais on s'y abitue, et finalement c un ecrans génial qui a mon avis ne coute plus trés cher maintenant.

enfin voilà .....

PS: il es un peu tard g pas du lire toutes les lignes de mon post car il es tard et euh .... la nuit fut bien imbibé .. donc je me couche en vous souhaitant une bonne nuit ! ciaooo


----------



## fabrice74 (29 Juillet 2004)

bonjour, juste une petite question ! 
Au boulot, étant infographiste, j'ai fait l'acquisition d'un écran apple 23" plat, qui est combiné avec le 17" plat d'apple aussi, sur la carte graphique d'origine (radeon 9600) d'un G5 bi-pro 2x2, 1 en ADC et l'autre en DVI avec l'adaptateur. J'ai un phénomène étrange qui se produit, l'affichage des fenêtres laisse des traces fantôme qui restent en transparance sur le 23", uniquement sur bureau du finder, pas de pb dans photoshop ou autre. A votre avis un problème hardware de l'écran, ou la carte qui n'arrive pas à gérer les 2 écrans (vu la taille du 23") ou autre, sachant qu'avant, même config sauf qu'il y avait un 21" CRT avec le 17 et qu'il n'y avait pas de problème ! quelqu'un à déjà eu ce genre de phénomène ? HELP, j'espère que c'est pas le 23" !!!!????
Fabrice


----------



## hangloose (30 Juillet 2004)

déplacé


----------



## groug (30 Août 2004)

Explication: j'ai un écran apple studio 17" (2000) + G4 450 (agp2X)
et dernièrement l'écran s'est mis à faire un petit clic et l'image s'éteint et se redimensionne à la bonne taille de temps en temps, sans prévenir
est-ce que mon écran est en train de rendre l'âme, ou est-ce autre chose?


----------



## Antiphon (30 Août 2004)

Mon 17'' tout neuf, enfin que je viens d'acheter sur le Refurb Store, fait aussi parfois un léger claquement... Mais il ne s'éteint pas... :hein:


----------



## ficelle (30 Août 2004)

groug a dit:
			
		

> est-ce que mon ecran est en train de rendre l'ame, ou est-ce autre chose?



probleme classique sur la serie à tube diamontron bleus ou gris.
de même que pour les beige A/V de la serie precedente... de la daube !


----------



## Antiphon (30 Août 2004)

J'avais mal lu, je parlais de mon 17'' Studio Display... Il fait quand même de légers claquement de temps à autre...


----------



## groug (30 Août 2004)

Ca à l'air de s'être un peu calmé. En nettoyant un peu les connexion et en resserant la prise, sans doute un faux contact. Ou alors un problème de tension... Je ne sais pas.


----------



## CBH (7 Septembre 2004)

Bonjour à tous,
j'ai un ami qui possède un moniteur Applevision 1710 display, il souhaiterai savoir si ce moniteur est compatible avec les PC via un adaptateur. J'ai vu sur le forum un sujet sur les adaptateurs mais vu que je ne connais rien du tout au Mac et mon ami c'est encore pire  , si quelqu'un pouvait m'éclairé en me disant juste si oui ou non c'est possible. Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## Luc G (7 Septembre 2004)

Tu devrais trouver la réponse dans les spécifications techniques apple Le lien n'est pas disponible pour l'instant mais ça va revenir.
(si c'est d'un 1710 AV qu'il s'agit, c'est la même adresse avec 112535 au lieu de 112538.)

J'ai eu un 1710 AV et il était livré avec un adaptateur, il me semble bien que c'était pour le brancher sur un port VGA


----------



## CBH (8 Septembre 2004)

Merci beaucoup pour ta réponse et ta rapidité.


----------



## Luc G (9 Septembre 2004)

En fait, la page que je te signalai n'est pas très parlante mais j'ai retrouvé chez moi la docu de la bête et je te confirme qu'il était livré avec un petit adaptateur DB15-miniDB15 pour pouvoir le brancher sur un PC.


----------



## lyly1950 (9 Septembre 2004)

Bonjour à tous....je'espère que je suis sur le bon forum alors voilà ma question.J'ai un moniteur Studio display 17 pouces que j'ai achetéé au même moment que mon Power Mac G4 et depuis quelques jours sur mon moniteur à droite de l'écran (ou j'allume mon ordinateur)la lumière flash tout le temps et çà m'énerve.Je me demande pourquoi et s'il y a quelque chose à faire?J'ai cherchée dans les forum et sur le site d'Apple mais n'a rien trouvé pour m'aider.J'ai fais cette manouevre pour la PRAM(commade opion P et R ) mais sans résultat.Peut-être que mon écran veux m'avertir qu'il va rendre l'ame bientôt.Pourtant çà fais seulement 26 mois que j'ai achetée ce moniteur.Merci de votre réponse.


----------



## molgow (9 Septembre 2004)

Bonjour,

Si c'est le bouton "Power" qui clignote, tu ferais bien de regarder cette page pour savoir quel est le problème.
Si c'est véritablement l'écran qui clignote, alors une des lampes-arrières doit avoir un problème.
Note que d'après ce qu'on avait dit, si ton problème est juste une défectuosité d'une lampe arrière, c'est un problème "léger". Tu devras malgré tout l'apporter à un réparateur compétent.


----------



## lyly1950 (10 Septembre 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Si c'est le bouton "Power" qui clignote, tu ferais bien de regarder cette page pour savoir quel est le problème.
> Si c'est véritablement l'écran qui clignote, alors une des lampes-arrières doit avoir un problème.
> Note que d'après ce qu'on avait dit, si ton problème est juste une défectuosité d'une lampe arrière, c'est un problème "léger". Tu devras malgré tout l'apporter à un réparateur compétent.


Merci pour ta réponse et c'est le bouton Power à droite et en bas de l'écran  il clignote tout le tempss.J'ai fait ce qui est écrit sur la page et çà n'a rien changer.Demain je vais téléphoner à Apple Care et je vais voir ce qu'ils diront.


----------



## franckdia (15 Septembre 2004)

Bonjour ou peut on encore acheter des écrans Apple studio 17 pouces (les anciens ils valaient y'a pas très longtemps encore aux alentour de 800 ¤). En fait je les cherche sur l'Apple Store sans succès. Les liens mènent toujours sur les nouveaux écrans.


----------



## golf (16 Septembre 2004)

Stocks revendeurs !?


----------



## Nobru34 (29 Octobre 2004)

Bonsoir,
Je viens enfin de recevoir mon superbe écran Apple Display 23"  :love: :love: 
Alors, une fois reçu, déballé, embrassé mille fois je l'ai branché comme indiqué sur mon alu.
Et... j'ai un léger (léger, si on peut dire) soucis... je m'explique : 
il y a des interférences sur le superbe écran, un peu comme s'il y avait une source d'électricité pas loin qui interférait. ca fait des lignes et des points/pixels qui s'agitent (je ne sais pas si je suis clair  ). Le phénomène est beaucoup plus présent lorsque je passe la souris en haut à gauche et qu'exposé m'affiche toutes les fenêtres avec un effet "obscurci sur l'écran !!!
J'ai tout débranché dans la maison, changé de prise mais toujours le même pb !!
Alors si quelqu'un avait une petite idée du pb et surtout de la solution ??

Merci d'avance 
Nobru

Ps : pour un pixel mort (eh oui le monde n'est pas parfait) je le retourne à Apple ??
PPS : Y-a t-il risque que d'autres meurent ?? ... de pixels je veux dire


----------



## koopland (29 Octobre 2004)

pour le PS: je crois pas qu'apple reprenne pour un même deux voir trois pixels mort..


----------



## Apca (29 Octobre 2004)

Nobru34 a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir,
> Je viens enfin de recevoir mon superbe écran Apple Display 23"  :love: :love:
> Alors, une fois reçu, déballé, embrassé mille fois je l'ai branché comme indiqué sur mon alu.
> Et... j'ai un léger (léger, si on peut dire) soucis... je m'explique :
> ...



Salut, et bienvenu parmis nous sur les forum 

Si en enlevant tous les périphériques tous près de ton écran sa ne fonctionne toujours pas, alors à tu essayer de changer la résolution de celui-ci afin de voir si le problème était toujours présent ?


----------



## Apca (29 Octobre 2004)

koopland a dit:
			
		

> pour le PS: je crois pas qu'apple reprenne pour un même deux voir trois pixels mort..



Je crois qu'apple reprends à partir de trois pixel mort. Mais si tu échangerai ton écran admetons, tu risque de te retrouver avec un écran qui aurai plus de pixel mort   

Ou se trouve-t-il se pixel ? En plein milieu de l'écran ? Et de quel couleur est-t-il ? blanc, noir, vert ?


----------



## Nobru34 (29 Octobre 2004)

Merci, c'est vrai qu'on est bien ici; surtout bien accueillis 

Alors, j'ai changé la résolution mais toujours pareil. Par contre, losque j'ai changé la réso l'écran est devenu bleu (normal) et je n'ai pas vu ces interférences.
Alors je viens de changer de fd d'écran (c'est un perso très rouge) et là, bing, presque plus d'interférences (j'ai dit presque pas "plus du tout" ).
Une pensée en réfléchissant au pb : est-ce qu'un onduleur peut régler ce genre de pb et est-ce que ça peut venir du réseau électrique ?


----------



## Nobru34 (29 Octobre 2004)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> Je crois qu'apple reprends à partir de trois pixel mort. Mais si tu échangerai ton écran admetons, tu risque de te retrouver avec un écran qui aurai plus de pixel mort
> 
> Ou se trouve-t-il se pixel ? En plein milieu de l'écran ? Et de quel couleur est-t-il ? blanc, noir, vert ?



Oui, je vais pas prendre le risque 

Il est vert on dirait et se trouve plutout vers le premiers tiers en partant de la gauche et à un peu plus de la moitié en partant du haut.
En fait je viens de refaire le même essai que précédemment et si je change le fond d'éran il disparaît selon les fonds...


----------



## Apca (29 Octobre 2004)

Si il est vert, c'est pas encore si grave. (enfin, pour le prix de l'écran si). Mais quands un pixel est vert, on peu pas dire qu'il est vraiment mort. Il est défectueux. Il existe une méthode ou il faut masser le pixel mort. Vas voir par exemple ICI .On parle de pixel et de la méthode pour le massage je pense. Sinon, effectue une recherche sur le forum en mettant "massage pixel" ou quelque chose comme ca   

Sinon, pour l'écran, je ne puis t'aider plus. Faut attendre que d'autre macuser te réponde :sleep: 

A +


----------



## Nobru34 (29 Octobre 2004)

Ok merci.
Je vais essayer le massage et attendre d'autres réponses pour les interférences 
Bonne soirée


----------



## christianomarc (19 Novembre 2004)

bjr,j'ai un écran apple studio display 21" en panne
je cherche sociétés qui font le dépannage apple sur lyon,saint etienne,roanne

cet écran as marché 2 jours,puis,il refuse de s'allumer
si vous avez des schémas electroniques, je suis preneur

cordialement


----------



## demougin (20 Novembre 2004)

vas voir la société qui te l'as vendu et fait jouer la garantie


----------



## iTof (23 Novembre 2004)

hello,

je suis allé apporter mon eMac (1GHz) pour pb écran à Actitec dans le 3ème, à Lyon : très bon accueil, mais il y en a certainement d'autres. (je n'ai aucune action chez eux et ils ne ferons pas de réduc pour ce message  en fait, je fais du bénévolat là    )


----------



## christianomarc (28 Novembre 2004)

et alors,vous avez porté votre ecran à
depannage mac sur lyon

quel est le résultat ?


----------



## TheRV (28 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour,
En fevrier 2003 j'ai acquéri un superbe écran 17' plat apple dans un apple center. Il est parfait... sauf que lors des changement de temps le boutton tactile luminausité qui ouvre les prefs systemes s'active tout seul! Parfois il ne viens pas embeter son monde pendant 2 semaines et ensuite il fait des crises jusqu'à 10x toutes les 2 minutes. J'ai reussi à lui clouer le bec avec les build recente de l'os en le desactivant.
Betement je n'ai jamais fait jouer la garantie et là il doit etre trop tard... Eventuellement y a t il une bidouille, un bricolage à realiser sois meme ? QQ1 a t il les memes phénomenes?


----------



## macinside (28 Novembre 2004)

un truc bête, tu découpe un petit anneaux en mousse de 1 cm de diamètre et de 3 mm d'épaisseur que tu colle autour du fameux bouton  (j'ai déjà vu des problèmes similaires sur les 15" LCD apple ou des cube)


----------



## TheRV (28 Novembre 2004)

haha merci pour la bidouille 
mais je pensais à un truc plus estietique, ptet un potentiometre à regler ds l'ecran, une petite piece a changer, soudur à refaire..


----------



## macinside (28 Novembre 2004)

normalement, si tu approche tout doucement le doigt du bouton, ce dernier devrait ce déclencher sans que tu touche le plastique, si c'est ça, résous le problème comme je te l'indique


----------



## TheRV (28 Novembre 2004)

en effet!


----------



## zarkan (3 Décembre 2004)

bonjour je voudrais savoir si c'est possible de brancher un écran apple 17 pouces plat sur une tour PC... je sais que sur le site vous êtes pas trop callé en PC (sans vouloir vous offancer) mais vous êtes les mieu placé pour répondre à ce genre de question... merci


----------



## JPTK (3 Décembre 2004)

zarkan a dit:
			
		

> bonjour je voudrais savoir si c'est possible de brancher un écran apple 17 pouces plat sur une tour PC... je sais que sur le site vous êtes pas trop callé en PC (sans vouloir vous offancer) mais vous êtes les mieu placé pour répondre à ce genre de question... merci



Même le 30 fonctionne sur PC, c'est pas spécifiques mac.


----------



## appleman (3 Décembre 2004)

Salut ! 
tu n'auras pas de probleme pour le brancher sur ton PC puisque cet écran fonctionne aussi bien sur PC que sur MAC(c'est mieux sur mac qd meme  ).Il faut juste que tu ai une carte graphique avec une sortie DVI et pas seulement VGA . Si tu as cette sortie qui commence a etre monnaie courante sur les cartes graphique, alors tu n'auras aucun probleme pour utiliser cette petite merveille... :love:


----------



## daffyb (3 Décembre 2004)

oui, la réponse est ici :
http://www.macway.com/product_info.php?cPath=4_48_308&products_id=933
Il s'agit d'un adapateur DVI vers ADC
IL faut que ton PC ait une connexion DVI
Sinon tu fais une recherche avec google pour un adapateur VGA / ADC

Pour le ADV -> DVI il faut compter 100 euros (voir plus)

Sinon, pour les nouveau écrans (20" 23" 30") ils sont en connectique DVI


----------



## daffyb (3 Décembre 2004)

zarkan a dit:
			
		

> bonjour je voudrais savoir si c'est possible de brancher un écran apple 17 pouces plat sur une tour PC... je sais que sur le site vous êtes pas trop callé en PC (sans vouloir vous offancer) mais vous êtes les mieu placé pour répondre à ce genre de question... merci


 Le monsieur parle d'un éran 17" !
 Il n'y a pas d'alu à cette taille. Donc, j'en deduis que l'écran est en ADC... Me goure-je ?


----------



## JPTK (3 Décembre 2004)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> Le monsieur parle d'un éran 17" !
> Il n'y a pas d'alu à cette taille. Donc, j'en deduis que l'écran est en ADC... Me goure-je ?



On lit trop vite, bien vu 
Je me souvenais plus en plus que les écrans apple étaient forcément ADC, comme pour les Formacs je croyais que tu avais le choix à l'achat.


----------



## zarkan (4 Décembre 2004)

Merci a tous    ça me fait trop plaisir... je passe sur pc juste pour jouer avec l'échec de VPC7
Mais je reste fidèle à mon G5 quand même... pas d'inquiétude


----------



## daffyb (4 Décembre 2004)

Bon, c'est quoi ton écran ? il est en aluminium ou en plastique ?


----------



## zarkan (4 Décembre 2004)

il est en plastique, désolé, je pensais que c'était évident vu que Apple ne fabrique pas d'écran plat 17 pouces en alluminium   

Donc il est en plastique


----------



## daffyb (4 Décembre 2004)

donc il faut un adaptateur. J'ai eu un doute vu que tu parlais de G5...


----------



## Matador (13 Décembre 2004)

Jai récemment acheté un PowerMac G5 et un écran APPLE CINEMA DISPLAY 20 " (alu) et même si tout fonctionne à merveille, il y a quelque chose qui me turlupine l'esprit et je voulais savoir si ceux qui ont également un PM G5 et un ACD 20" alu ont constaté la même chose.

Il y a une petite loupiotte tout en bas à droite de l'écran (une LED). Quand l'écran est en fonctionnement, cette LED est éteinte. Mais quand j'éteins le PM, tout s'eteint (c'est normal), l'écran devient donc noir et là... la LED est allumée !!!  (elle ne clignote pas, elle est allumée et fixe).  

J'appuie donc sur le bouton "power" de l'écran (situé sur le côté droit) et là ça éteint la LED !
Avant de rallumer le PowerMac je dois bien sûr rappuyer sur ce bouton "Power" de l'écran, ça allume la LED et quabnd j'allume le PowerMac, la LED s'éteint !!

Curieux non ?  Cette LED a t-elle pour objet de nous rappeler que l'écran, même s'il est noir après avoir éteint le PM est encore allumé lui ?  Ingénieux !
Alors question ? Faut-il laisser l'écran allumé ou faut-il l'éteindre comme je le fais.

Je précise que dans le menu "Options" du tableau de bord "Moniteur" dans "Préférences système", j'ai paramétré "Fonction du bouton du moniteur" sur "Allumer ou éteindre le moniteur".


----------



## Gaël (16 Décembre 2004)

Je te dirai cela dans quelques jours, quand j'aurai reçu mon 20 pouces Apple !


----------



## Luc G (17 Décembre 2004)

On dirait que ton écran, matador, est en veille. En tous cas sur mon 20" (pas alu) la LED s'éteint si j'éteins, reste allumée si je suis en veille. je ne me sers pas du "bouton" de l'écran pour éteindre (question d'habitude). j'essaierai (si j'oublie pas   ) ce soir.


----------



## basthet (17 Décembre 2004)

Lors d'un déménagement , mon moniteur Apple studio display a été légérement" frotté" par une de mes plantes vertes   dans le camion , et il y a maintenant quelques restes du frottement , connaissez vous un produit miracle ?


----------



## flotow (18 Décembre 2004)

je crois que le produit est le Cif, mais il faut demonter le plastique, et le garder seul pour le passer sous l'eau en frotant


----------



## basthet (18 Décembre 2004)

du cif ???   ...vraiment ?? sur la dalle du moniteur ..ça raye pas ,ça , plutôt ????


----------



## flotow (18 Décembre 2004)

de toute facon, rien ne precise ou il a ete touché, pour la coque, du cif, et pour l'ecran, il faut frotter avec un degraissant?


----------



## basthet (18 Décembre 2004)

alors précisons que c'est sur l'écran , la coque , elle , va bien ... j'ai des plantes vertes , mais pas carnivores à ce point !


----------



## ptah (19 Décembre 2004)

bonjour,

je possede un ecran CRT 21p studio display (blanc-bleu) depuis +rs années.
Il est connecte a 1 PM G4 533Mhz sous OS x 3,7
 Il fonctionne tres bien et n'a jamais eu de pb.
ce matin, j'effectue un etalonnage de l'ecran, comme je le fait de temps en temps.(pref systeme/moniteurs)
 cette fois ci il a planté en fin d'etalonnage et a redemarre tt seul.... ???
depuis les couleurs ne st plus calibrées, l'ecran est tres foncé.
j'arrive a recuperer mes reglage en effectuant a nouveau 1 etalonnage, mais celui ci n'est pas sauvegardé ds les pref system (msg "ecran non etalonné).
et je constate qu'a chq redemarrage je perd l'etalonnage, ainsi que lorsque l'ecran se met en veille.
j'aimerais savor s'il s'agit d'un pb de softs (OS X..) ou plutot un pb hard de l'ecran lui meme.
c tres important pr moi car je suis graphiste et mes reglages colorsync me sont essentiel..
en Bref je sui sds la m.....


----------



## Gaël (19 Décembre 2004)

Pour matador :

Je viens de recevoir mon 20 pouces Apple Display et le comportement que tu as décrit est identique avec mon G5. Cela doit être normal je pense.

a+


----------



## AL-12 (1 Janvier 2005)

Au risque d'en faire hurler certain, j'aimerais savoir s'il est possible de faire fonctionner un apple cinema 30 pouces avec... un G4 AGP et une ati rage128pro! (1280x1024/75hz) ( en attendant mon G5 2x3ghz, dans qlq semaine apparement, puisque vraisemblablement annoncé le 11...)
L'écran s'allume, affiche la pomme sur fond gris et même les petites barres qui s'animent en cercle, le tout pendant environ 15 sec. mais dès que l'écran doit passer au bleu... il passe au noir pour ne plus le quitter. 
merci d'avance et Bonané


----------



## Caster (1 Janvier 2005)

AL-12 a dit:
			
		

> Au risque d'en faire hurler certain, j'aimerais savoir s'il est possible de faire fonctionner un apple cinema 30 pouces avec... un G4 AGP et une ati rage128pro! (1280x1024/75hz) ( en attendant mon G5 2x3ghz, dans qlq semaine apparement, puisque vraisemblablement annoncé le 11...)
> L'écran s'allume, affiche la pomme sur fond gris et même les petites barres qui s'animent en cercle, le tout pendant environ 15 sec. mais dès que l'écran doit passer au bleu... il passe au noir pour ne plus le quitter.
> merci d'avance et Bonané



je ne sais pas mais je proite de ton Thread pour poser ma question qui ressemble à la tienne   

j'ai un G5 2x2 avec une carte ATI 9800 MAC SPEC EDITION 256 Mb. Est-ce que le 30" d'Apple fonctionne avec ? car cette carte m'a coûté assez cher et je ne voudrai pas en acheter une autre


----------



## mistertitan (1 Janvier 2005)

je ne suis pas sur mais j'ai vu sur la keynote de steve job que cet ecran necessitait 2 connection DVI pour exploiter la resolution de l'ecran et donc 2 cartes video( je rapelle que je n'en suis pas sur )

mais il doit etre possible de l'utiliser qd meme avec une resolution merdique.

cela dit, ta rage 128 pro est me semble t'il tres legere qd meme pour cet ecran, tu risque de ne pas t'en sortir, ne serait'ce que pour la resolution en format 16/10 (panoramique)


----------



## mistertitan (1 Janvier 2005)

j'ai un peu melangé les 2 reponses mais pour toi caster, je pense que ca marchera qd meme, mais pas a pleine resolution, ca c'est sur


----------



## Original-VLM (1 Janvier 2005)

Sympa le 30 Pouces 

Mais bon quand on peut s'acheter un écran un 3500 ¤ on chippotte pas pour une nouvelle carte graphique


----------



## AL-12 (1 Janvier 2005)

2500¤HT sur refurb monseigneur...
et je ne megotte evidement pas sur la carte j'attends juste la sortie du BIpro 3Ghz annoncé -officieusement confirmé via 1 coup de tel sur le store- le 11 janv.
en attendant et même avec une résolution pourrave, ça me ferait plaisir de l'allumer c'te 30' !
notez que ma pôvre rage128 fait tourner à merveille un 22" electron blue depuis 4 ans...


----------



## audiosong (4 Janvier 2005)

Caster a dit:
			
		

> je ne sais pas mais je proite de ton Thread pour poser ma question qui ressemble à la tienne
> 
> j'ai un G5 2x2 avec une carte ATI 9800 MAC SPEC EDITION 256 Mb. Est-ce que le 30" d'Apple fonctionne avec ? car cette carte m'a coûté assez cher et je ne voudrai pas en acheter une autre



OUI, normalement, pas de pb, l'ATI 9800pr 256 a un port DVI et un ADC ; avec l'adaptateur ADC/DVI, tu auras 2 ports DVI et donc le mac devrait gérer la pleine résolution du ACD 30''.


----------



## vg93179 (5 Janvier 2005)

Selon apple, le 30 pouces nécessite une GForce 6800 GT ou Ultra DDL pour fonctionner.... 

http://store.apple.com/Apple/WebObjects/francestore?family=AppleDisplays

Ces cartes seraient les seules à gérer la résolution de cet écran. C'est moche hein ....


----------



## vincmyl (5 Janvier 2005)

En plus le prix vient de baisser significativement, surtout pour le 20"


----------



## Caster (5 Janvier 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> En plus le prix vient de baisser significativement, surtout pour le 20"



tant mieux .... baisse, baisse,baisse encore et encore


----------



## Gaël (8 Janvier 2005)

Caster,

Où as-tu trouvé ta 9800 pro 256 ? Je cherche à remplacer ma 9600pro.
Chère ?
Merci d'avance.

@+


----------



## morpheusyc (9 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour à tous!

Je dois changer l'écran de mon PC et j'ai vu un Apple,mais je ne sais pas s'il est compatible avec mon PC.

Voici le lien:http://www.priceminister.com/referential/info/1199497 

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Original-VLM (9 Janvier 2005)

morpheusyc a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous!
> 
> Je dois changer l'écran de mon PC et j'ai vu un Apple,mais je ne sais pas s'il est compatible avec mon PC.
> 
> ...


 
 A Priori Oui, car la connection doit pouvoir se faire soit en DVI soir en VGA... La connection propriétaire Apple, n'est jamais exclusive sur les écrans, il y a toujours un adaptateur fourni... C'était le cas avec mon Apple Cinéma Display en tout cas...

 Voila


----------



## morpheusyc (9 Janvier 2005)

OK! Merci.

Je vais donc demander au vendeur s'il fourni cet adaptateur avec l'écran.

Si ce n'est pas le cas,un tel adaptateur me couterait combien environ?


----------



## bruno2099 (13 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour,

Voilà je suis actuellement équipé d'un ibook g3 700 12 pouces et je pense achetez dans les 6 mois le mac mini, si les essais sont corrects. Probleme je n'ai pas d'écran, j'en ai marre de mon 12 pouces, donc je pensais acheter un écran crt apple (budget environ 100 ¤, et je me demande si ils sont tous compatibles VGA, par exemple sur le dernier studio display CRT 17 pouce, modèle graphite, il parle de ADC, est ce que je pourrais y connecter mon ibook et plus tard mon macmini ?

Celui ci :  
	


Ou alors il y a ce modèle en Mini D-Sub VGA, est ce compatible ? 

Celui là :  
	


Qu'en est-il de la fiabilité de ces écrans ? vaut-il mieux acheter un ecran CRT bas de gamme neuf et moche ?

Merci de vos réponses


----------



## billboc (14 Janvier 2005)

salut,

je reviens du forum voisin (macb) et il semblerait que beaucoup de possésseurs de 23 pouces soient très décu par la dalle Apple qui présenterait des problemes de coloration...

Avez-vous rencontré les memes déboires ???

Merci pour votre expérience !
a+

Billboc


----------



## pim (14 Janvier 2005)

Bonsoir,

Je viens juste de recevoir il y a 3 jours une dalle Apple 23" que j'avais commandé il y a 15 jours sur le Refurb

En tout premier, merci à Apple de m'avoir fait patienter 15 jours, alors même que la dispo avant commande indiquait "livraison en 2 jours", parce que ils me font l'écran au nouveau prix ! Super Cool !

Ensuite zéro pixel morts, et niveau couleur à côté de la dalle de mon PowerBook 12" j'ai l'impression de la découvrir, la couleur ! Jamais j'avais vu que le rouge de macgeneration était aussi rouge, par exemple !

En revanche, j'ai un bizarre problème de persistance des fenêtres et des icônes qui sont restées longtemps à l'écran lorsque le fond est bleu ou gris uni - par exemple là si je réduit la fenêtre dans laquelle je tape, et bien je peux encore lire le logo de macgeneration - et ça ne disparaît pas avec le temps !

Solution, je n'utilise pas de fond uni ! Mais ça choque par exemple quand je bascule sur la fenêtre d'ouverture de session ! En revanche, aucun problème en vidéo.

Du coup, je me demande si je le renvois ou pas


----------



## billboc (14 Janvier 2005)

Merci pour ta réponse !

c'est la 1ere fois que j'entend parler d'un probleme de "persistance" d'image... bizarre
c'est du à la carte graphique ???

sinon l'affichage est rapide ?

A+
Billboc


----------



## vincmyl (14 Janvier 2005)

Tu risques pas d'avoir la marque sur l'écran comme avec les vieux Macs


----------



## pim (14 Janvier 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Tu risques pas d'avoir la marque sur l'écran comme avec les vieux Macs



C'est exactement ça, mais en plus aléatoire ! En effet il conserve quelques transparences de certaines fenêtres, mais pas d'autres ! Par exemple, je ferme une fenêtre, légère transparence, j'en ouvre une autre, la légère marque de l'autre est toujours dessus !

En fait c'est sans doute du à la carte graphique de 32 Mo de mon PB 12", qui fait de la brasse coulée en bureau étendu, avec 3 millions de pixels à afficher en 1 millions de couleurs... tout le système est ralentit, mais ça vaut le coup, quel confort d'avoir 2 pages A4 en 123% sous Aperçu !

Mais ce qui est bizarre, c'est qu'à l'impression écran, on voit rien ! Il m'a fallut prendre une photo de mon écran lorsque je bascule sur la fenêtre d'ouverture de session pour vous montrer :







Cherchez la pomme ! (là on voit le coin supérieur gauche de l'écran   ). On voit même l'icône de ma petite maison ! Dans une belle prairie bleue !

_Nota bene_ : Je précise que j'ai pas fait de trucage sous Photoshop, je suis loin d'en voir la compétence !  :rateau:


----------



## vincmyl (15 Janvier 2005)

Bizarre quand meme :mouais:


----------



## billboc (15 Janvier 2005)

Y a t-il d'autres personnes qui ont des soucis avec une carte graphique à 32Mo ?
ce qui expliquerait peut-être les problèmes de rémanances...

ps: sur macbidouille aussi on parle de ces problemes... j'avais pas vu 

Merci de faire avancer le shmilblink !

A+
Billboc


----------



## pim (15 Janvier 2005)

Je veux bien dire que ça viens de la carte graphique qui a du mal avec le mode écran étendu, mais je trouve bizarre de ne voir l'effet que sur l'écran de 23" et pas sur l'écran de 12" de mon PB - On devrait avoir la même chose ?!

Et puis le fait que cela dépende de la couleur du fond est aussi très bizarre. Donc je suspecte très fortement mon écran.

À 1500 ¤ l'écran dois-je m'en contenter, et considérer cela comme un léger défaut m'ayant fait gagner 20% du prix sur le Refurb ?

J'ai encore 2 jours pour répondre à la question suivante : le renvoyer ou pas ? Que feriez-vous à ma place, sachant que je vais le garder longtemps un bel écran comme ça ?


----------



## billboc (15 Janvier 2005)

je continue a trainer sur les forums et il y a d'autres personnes qui ont le meme probleme que toi avec des config musclé donc le pb c'est l'écran...

essayes de trouver quelqu'un qui a la meme config que toi pour etre sur

mais si j'etais toi je demanderai un echange...

A+
Billboc


----------



## billboc (17 Janvier 2005)

au fait, le 23" Apple a t-il des conurrents sérieux au format 16/10è


----------



## billboc (21 Janvier 2005)

Existe t-il au moins une personne qui serait satisfait de son 23" ?

c'est à dire:

- pas de couleur rosée par défaut
- pas de rémanence
- pas de bande vert et/ou jaune sur les cotés 

 

Merci de me rassurer   

A+
billboc


----------



## billboc (22 Janvier 2005)

Toutes mes recherches sur le Net sont effrayantes !!!

ex: http://dreamlight.com/insights/bugs/hd23.html

C'est simple je n'ai pas trouver un commentaire rassurant, c'est la panique ches les possesseurs de 23", tous les échanges sont pourris

un seul mot d'ordre   
N'ACHETEZ PAS LE 23" pouces APPLE pour le moment

C'est l'âme en peine que je vais devoir me tourner vers d'autres contructeurs plus cher et moins beau et sans firewire... Ô rage Ô desespoir   

connaissez-vous des modéles intéressants en 23" 16/10è
où pourrais-je en voir ?

merci  
A+

Billboc


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2005)

Est-ce que ça passe avec le temps ? Parce que j'ai eu des écrans jeunes, des IYAMA, qui ont fait ça les premiers mois et après c'était impéccable.


----------



## billboc (22 Janvier 2005)

C'est intérressant ça !
au bout de combien de mois environ ça allait mieux ??
c'etait des grands écrans ?

Merci pour cette good news 
a+

Billboc


----------



## davidb (9 Février 2005)

bonjour

j'ai un ecran 20 apple display(pas les nouveaux) le bouton d'allumage en bas a droite

il clignote et je trouve que la lumiere a diminué???

y'a t'il un probleme et puis je me demande si c'est possible de résoudre

merci de m'aider


----------



## archi (28 Avril 2005)

Bijour,
voilà, y-a-t-il un moyen d'utiliser le Cinema HD Display 30" avec un G4 MDD bi 1.25? Quelle carte vidéo? 
Merci


----------



## bacman (28 Avril 2005)

archi a dit:
			
		

> Bijour,
> voilà, y-a-t-il un moyen d'utiliser le Cinema HD Display 30" avec un G4 MDD bi 1.25? Quelle carte vidéo?
> Merci


a priori,les n'vidia 6800 DDL, GT et Ati X800XT sont en AGP 8X, donc non compatibles avec le bus AGP 4x des G4.
pourquoi n'envisages tu pas de connecter 2 "23 pouces"?


----------



## I-bouk (29 Avril 2005)

Voilà ! bonjours a tous ! bein je compte m'acheter un powermac ( je le commande la semaine prochaine ) et je cherche donc un écran pour l'accompagner !

Donc voilà, j'en n'ai trouver un ! mais je sais pas ce que ça vaut :






ces caractéristiques : http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=43129

donc déjà ! quesque le mode "vesa" ? 
est-ce compatible avec les nouveaux powermac ?
l'écran et t'il plat ?
est-ce un bon écran ? ( si oui pourquoi ? ) 

voilà merci de vos réponse !

Sinon aie-je meilleur temps de prendre un CRT actuel d'une autre marque ?

Mon budget écran ~ 200¤ ! 

Merci d'avance


----------



## I-bouk (30 Avril 2005)

Personne n'a jamais eu cette écran entre les mains ??????  :mouais:


----------



## I-bouk (1 Mai 2005)

S'il vous plaît c'est assez urgent


----------



## golf (1 Mai 2005)

As tu fait une recherche dans le forum pour voir si quelqu'un en a pas déjà parlé


----------



## ficelle (1 Mai 2005)

I-bouk a dit:
			
		

> Personne n'a jamais eu cette écran entre les mains ??????  :mouais:




entre les mains ?
on voit que tu n'as jamais du en porter un 
c'est un très bel écran, plat, précis, et qui est parfaitement compatible avec les derniers mac.
le seul inconvénient est sa taille vraiment monstrueuse !


----------



## I-bouk (2 Mai 2005)

Oui, j'ai fait une rechercher en tapant studio display ! mais rien ne parle de savoir si l'ecran et plat ! ( merci ficelle ) ou de cette norme "VESA" ...


----------



## ficelle (2 Mai 2005)

accrocher un 21 apple sur une fixation norma VESA ne va pas etre facile.
pour continuer avec la compatibilité OS X, les boutons de luminosité/contraste fonctionnent tres bien et le bouton de calibrage ouvre bien les preferences systeme dans la rubrique moniteur.
et l'etalonage est automatique


----------



## I-bouk (2 Mai 2005)

Merci beaucoup ficelle !
Reste plus qu'a me décidé maintenant


----------



## Soudy (6 Mai 2005)

Bonjour,

Je ne suis pas très familier des forums, désolé si je commets des gaffes.
J'ai parcouru le sujet sans trouver de solution à mon problème, alors je me lance :

Je viens de récupérer un studio display 21" (que j'ai branché sur mon G4); hélas l'écran m'affiche une fenêtre d'à peu près la taille d'un 17" (soit tout petit ds l'écran); j'ai beau tenter de modifier les réglages, l'image semble "bloquée" latéralement (mais non verticalement). L'écran est-il fichu, ou y-a t'il une subtile opération que dans mon ignorante béatitude je n'ai pas su déceler?
Merci de votre expérience!


----------



## Apca (6 Mai 2005)

Soudy a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Je ne suis pas très familier des forums, désolé si je commets des gaffes.
> J'ai parcouru le sujet sans trouver de solution à mon problème, alors je me lance :
> ...



Bonjour, et bienvenu 

Sur quel quel os est tu ?


----------



## Soudy (6 Mai 2005)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour, et bienvenu
> 
> Sur quel quel os est tu ?
> 
> ...


----------



## Fran6 (10 Mai 2005)

Hello everyone,

J'hésite entre un 20 pouces et un 23 pouces Cinema Display. Lequel des 2 vaut son prix ? maintenant qu'ils sont un peu plus abordables...Soit je mets moins et j'ai le 20 pouces et j'ai pas trop dépensé, soit je mets le paquet pour un 23 pouces... J'avoue que je ne sais pas trop ce qu'ils valent....

Merci pour votre aide !!!

Guinouss


----------



## power-mat (11 Mai 2005)

Guinouss a dit:
			
		

> J'hésite entre un 20 pouces et un 23 pouces Cinema Display. Lequel des 2 vaut son prix ? maintenant qu'ils sont un peu plus abordables...Soit je mets moins et j'ai le 20 pouces et j'ai pas trop dépensé, soit je mets le paquet pour un 23 pouces... J'avoue que je ne sais pas trop ce qu'ils valent....


Il y a 700 euros de différence pour 3" 
Moi j'aurai tendance a te conseiller le 20", car la différence de prix avec le 23" ne vaut pas le gain en taille.

Et si tu peut utiliser 2 écrans, tu prend le 20" + un 19" (non apple) 
Ca sera peut etre moins beau mais ca sera plus efficace et moins cher que le 23"


----------



## Fran6 (11 Mai 2005)

Salut,

Je suis allé faire un tour dans l'Apple Store du coin et je penche vraiment pour le 20 pouces, ce sera surement suffisant pour moi. Par contre, je ne sais pas ce qu'il vaut par rapport à la concurrence, à qualité égale... pour le design, je suis sur qu'il n'y pas mieux, mais peut-être qu'il existe un super ecran pour moins cher....


----------



## golf (11 Mai 2005)

Suite du fil, ici : Ecrans Apple [2] !... ​


----------

